

The Sound of iPod - Rexxar
http://web.archive.org/web/20060529120135/http://ipodlinux.org/stories/piezo/

======
wooby
I like reading little personal accounts like this by programmers. Have a
problem, try a hack, fail. Sleep. Bring in some good friends. Things improve.
Happen on some software or third party lib or blog post that opens your eyes.
Succeed.

------
pmjordan
The text is a somewhat incoherent string of words, but as far as I can tell,
the author managed to extract an iPod's bootloader by encoding the raw
bitstream in audio and emitting it via the piezo sound generator and then
recording and decoding the result on a PC to reconstruct the binary data.
Nice. Reminds me of acoustic couplers.

~~~
bemmu
There exist some tools for decoding cassette games from some older computers.
I wonder if he could have used C64 tape format for example, although I suspect
it might not work because the piezo quality isn't good enough to produce the
sounds.

------
stevejohnson
This is pretty old, but a decent read. Notice that the link is to archive.org,
not the original site.

~~~
Rexxar
Yes, I have hesitated to put this piece information in the title. May be
something like "(originally from ipodlinux.org)" at the end would have been
better.

